# T-Shirt Designs....



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 5, 2002)

For all of us that have too much time on our hands, and that want something to do for a few hours.  This is it!

Nummi and I have begun making our own T-shirts.  What ever we want, however complicated we want, it doesnt matter.  I thought it would be interesting to get ideas or even designs you guys out there might like to see on a shirt.  I dont care what its about, I just want to see them.

Yes, I realize I wont get many people to bite on this idea, but I thought I might as well try.  I have nothing better to do with my time.

Thanks!


----------



## vic (Apr 5, 2002)

HEY MAN!! that's my idea!!!! f***k !!! i wanted to open up a hand printed custom designed t shirt store with a buddy of mine - i'm still waiting for his answer... damn!!!! i must hurry before u guys create monopoly in this business!!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 6, 2002)

I will whip up some crap and put it on here.  And see what people think.  I do not think I will have time today 4/6/02... I have to do those fricken note cards.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 6, 2002)

Did you check out MY store Jerry?  I put a logo up already.  I think I did rather well, for it being the first time I have ever made anything worth my time in Photoshop.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 6, 2002)

Ja Ja, I did see it.  Sehr gut.  I also updated mine... I think.  have to go now... I will upload a new t-shirt tonight (maybe)..


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 6, 2002)

Hey!  Nice one.  I guess when you add stuff that has nothing to do with the point of the logo, it gives you more stuff to look at.  I will not be outdone though.  You just wait, I will beat you at the logo making battle. 

How come we always end up being the only ones to post something in here.  The point of this was to get other people's designs.  To see what people like.  I guess we have more time than we know what to do with.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 6, 2002)

you mind telling the rest of us the link? 

i also sell t-shirts.... www.cafepress.com/blingtech

it was going to be for MacOSX.com related gear, but i haven't received any word from admin...


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 6, 2002)

Well... I would give you my website address if there was something on it that you could see.  I currently have no products loaded or and designs or any logos.  There is not much to see.

I also use cafepress.com.   Its a good place.

I will post anything worth you while in here until I get the website set up.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 6, 2002)

Bling... $17.50 for a t-shirt?  really, cmon. how many have you sold?


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 7, 2002)

none... i've never told anyone 

the base price is $14 so if you want to make a profit at all, you have to increase the price...

and i just recently lowered my prices so now that t-shirt is $15.50


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 7, 2002)

I do not really care about making a profit. I just want to see my designs in print. seeing them on a computer screen is kind of boring.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 7, 2002)

Making a profit is not why I want to do this either.  If people want to buy the crap we make good.  But the main goal is not to sell them.

Im having a problem with making something cool, but simple enough so that they can put it on the shirt.  Jerry, I want you to see this crap before I post it.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 8, 2002)

Did you put it on the site?  Or are you going to send it to me through email... or wait for me to visit?


----------



## vic (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nummi_G4 _
> *I do not really care about making a profit. I just want to see my designs in print. seeing them on a computer screen is kind of boring. *



get a printer.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 8, 2002)

Thank you Vic.  I already have one.


----------



## vic (Apr 8, 2002)

now, - follow these directions carefully - print your work.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vic _
> *now, - follow these directions carefully - print your work. *



Again... thank you Vic.  I never thought of actually printing my work.  Back to the T-Shirt design stuff please.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 8, 2002)

How boring.... a piece of paper with your crap on it.  Who will see it?  If you walk around with you design on you clothing you can say... "I made this!"

I want to know the laws about putting an apple logo on your tees.  I see tons of shirts with them.  Do you relly need permission?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *I want to know the laws about putting an apple logo on your tees.  I see tons of shirts with them.  Do you relly need permission? *



  well... it is copyrighted.  cafepress said no copyrighted stuff.  maybe if you put some legal stuff in small print at the bottom of the design saying: Apple logo is copyright Apple Computer. and maybe put a copyright symbol next to the apple.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 8, 2002)

I seriously doubt some of these people actually do that.  I see some made out of there homes.... two bit operations.

We should do it... just to see what would happen.  Do you really think they will pick on us?  I see maybe Microsoft doing that... but not Apple... they have better things to do.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 8, 2002)

well... if we printed them ourselves and gave them away for free, I bet there would not be any problems... ya see... cafepress will be making money from Apple's logo. That is the problem.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 8, 2002)

Well these people are making themselves...but not giving them away.  They charge people for them... thus my question!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 8, 2002)

If you are going to put the apple logo on a shirt... just make sure you give Apple credit.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 8, 2002)

There are some really great ways to make T-Shirts from your home computer with T-Shirt Iron On Transfer Paper... the kind that I used SUCKED but the kind our school has (and uses in the Tech Lab class) is very nice quality.... you wouldn't know it was transfer paper unless you told someone...

but if you do use cafe press, maybe put on the back of the shirt in really small print:

The Apple logo is a copyrighted trademark of Apple Computer, Inc. and is only used for brand distinction purposes.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 8, 2002)

I suppose that would work.  Give apple credit... what a good idea.

Ive heard about the iron on crap that you can use.  The only stuff I have seen has been really crappy.  Maybe I havent looked hard enough.  But I would rather have... professionals do it... and pay the extra cash.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *Ive heard about the iron on crap that you can use.  The only stuff I have seen has been really crappy.  Maybe I havent looked hard enough.  But I would rather have... professionals do it... and pay the extra cash. *



  I have a couple iron ons left. they are crap.  The stuff starts peeling off after 5-6 washes.  I would rather have pros do it too... and these pros are doing it for "free".


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 11, 2002)

We need to find something else to do.  All we have is anti-M$ things.... not that that is that bad... but we could do better.

I need suggestions... where are the 10,000 members of this site?  Waste of life.   jeez.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 11, 2002)

We need to find a place like CafePres that prints posters.  Does anyone know of a place like that?


----------



## ebolag4 (Apr 12, 2002)

I think vic was on to something there. They do make those kits for your printer to make iron-ons.

Fire up one of those and slap it on some cheap t-shirt and sell it for $20.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Apr 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nummi_G4 _
> *We need to find a place like CafePres that prints posters.  Does anyone know of a place like that? *



yes there is... lemme get the address for you...


searching round the net....






http://www.zazzle.com

it's currently in beta mode, so you can't sign up unless you were asked by the company

to see a good idea of how it works there, go to this site:
http://www.zazzle.com/posters/gallery/contributor_list.asp?contributor=digitalblasphemy


----------



## evildan (Apr 12, 2002)

In regards to the copywrite material... 

Copywrite laws are just that. The prevention of duplication for any reason, without the expressed written concent of the owner of the copywrite.

Now, that being said, as long as you or anyone else does not make money off the use of the Apple logo, then you can use it. But the use of the terms "make money" is very specific.

If there is any money indirectly or directly made from this product or a product associated with it, you'll be hearing from Apple's lawyers.

A friend of mine got into trouble from Nike over this very subject.

He was producing, of all things, t-shirts. He had developed a whole theme of shirts that he was making himself. One of the t-shirts he wore was a self-made Nike shirt. He Didn't sell this shirt, but he had it up as a display net to shirts he did sell. 

The idea behind the display was for customers to guess which one was original Nike shirt and what one was made by his company. The way the display and related advertisment was designed, it actually highlighted the Nike logo and shirt design (which was just a black Nike logo on a white shirt).

Nike didn't see it that way, they sued him and won. 

Apple is no different than any other company when it comes to protecting it's image. Simply put, they don't want anyone making money off their image - for any reason.

If you're really serious about doing this t-shirt thing, please consider the trouble you could get yourself into if your product becomes really popular.

You have to make an attempt at changing the content of the logo...Or you have to get Apple's concent to use their logo. Don't avoid the issue and just expect Apple to understand, deal with it now so you can move forward and create great t-shirts for everyone to enjoy.


----------



## evildan (Apr 12, 2002)

Oh, one more thing...

Screen printing is a very sloppy process. If you do it yourself, you will be very luck to get the colors to line up at all.

Artwork with multiple colors, or mixtures of colors, (such as four color process) are a pain to get on a shirt. Gradients are almost an impossibility.

Printing companies have problems getting four colors (cmyk) to line up on a run. It takes a few sheets of test paper before the press has the cmyk plates all lined up. Then when they are lined up, the paper can stretch. This is why most press-ready artwork has trapping (an overprint of a darker color to a lighter color so they don't have to exactly line up the two touching colors). Knowing that, imagine what a t-shirt will do? There are no "test" t-shirts, and the shirt stretch can be quit substantial. 

The process is sometimes referred to as  "slopping the T"

Think of that when you do your designs. I would see what the thread count and blend of your t-shirts is before I even start designing on them. You have to have a very high-quality t-shirt to get a desirable result from your artwork.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 12, 2002)

Thanks for the info dude... really.... but what a buzz kill! 

So just as long as I dont put an apple one my shirts im fine... good.  NEXT!


----------



## Trip (Apr 14, 2002)

"I once stuck a t-shirt in my computer printer to see if it would work...all that came out was a tydy t-shirt..."
                                  -My Java/C++ Teacher


"You live, you learn."
                                  -Me, in reply


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 15, 2002)

Wow Rick... we have not done anything with the T-shirts in over a week. I guess we have been kind of busy ? right?


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 15, 2002)

Yeah... thats it!  Too busy.  Well... eventually we will think of something cool to do.  I have made a few designs but they all suck big ones!  Ohh well, back to the drawing board.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 16, 2002)

send them to me.... or just uplaod them to the "image basket"


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 17, 2002)

I did... they are there.  The still suck though.  I cant beleive none of these other members here have not posted ANYTHING!

How bout I offer to put their designs on the website and make the shirts they want.. just so they dont have to go through the hassle of doing it themselves.  Maybe then we will get some submissions from these guys/girls.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 17, 2002)

Yeah... just make an image... 150 dpi, up to 10X8 os 8X10 inches.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 23, 2002)

Jerry... your post was like a week ago.  I dont think anyone wants to play.

Ahhh well.... I have a new idea.  We should make shirts that say "Maureen 4 Prez!"  Have them made, and wear them on election day.  What publicity!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *Jerry... your post was like a week ago.  I dont think anyone wants to play.
> 
> Ahhh well.... I have a new idea.  We should make shirts that say "Maureen 4 Prez!"  Have them made, and wear them on election day.  What publicity! *




 yeah sure   you can pay for the shirts too!


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 24, 2002)

IT WAS A GOOD IDEA SHUT UP!

We have to think about something to do.  I havent messed with this issue for a while now.  and I know you havent.  What the hell are we gonna do?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 25, 2002)

I think I will actually have some free time to work on some t-Shirts now...  Nothing major going on, yet.  Let me know if you get any ideas.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 25, 2002)

I dont know... we cant do Apple shirts... or Macosx.com shirts... we could make anti-M$ shirts, but that would eventually be really really boring.

Maybe we should try humor shirts... you know... like the ones in Spencers, or Gadzooks, something like that.  They cant trademark that crap. I mean "Dick'n cider" is not trademarked... we could do a better design for that than we saw.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *I dont know... we cant do Apple shirts... or Macosx.com shirts... we could make anti-M$ shirts, but that would eventually be really really boring.
> 
> Maybe we should try humor shirts... you know... like the ones in Spencers, or Gadzooks, something like that.  They cant trademark that crap. I mean "Dick'n cider" is not trademarked... we could do a better design for that than we saw. *



  If you can think of something funny, go for it.  Actually, I thought those design were good.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 27, 2002)

We have thousands of funny quotes that I got from a thread in "Herves Bar and Grill"  All those computer ones... and those insults... thats for starters.   But really... isnt there one truely good idea out there?


----------



## ablack6596 (Apr 27, 2002)

I am doing the same thing  I am making a fake Computer Company called Black Knight.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 27, 2002)

What about having a big Hexley on the back of a shirt... I would fork over $14 for that.  I am asking if I can use it right now.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 28, 2002)

They guy that made hexley said I can use him.  so... here we go.  should I put some text with him?  or would you rather have a big hexley on your back?


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 28, 2002)

Is that it?  Just a little freak on the back of a shirt.  No text on the front?  I guess I could live with that... I mean no one is going to know who... or what... this thing is.

Im just saying. I could be wrong, do whatever you want.  Ill buy one from you.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Apr 28, 2002)

I will buy one too... once I get a job.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 29, 2002)

I think we should offer to make our own intermural golf shirts!  That way people would actually know which intermural sport we won at.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 3, 2002)

Have you had time to make any more designs Rick ?

 I have not had time.... with the B-Day and research paper... and I have to do a photography variation.  I should scan Kaylee's "underware" photo and put that on a shirt!  she would love that!

 And now I can buy shirts(maybe), cause I gotsta job.  But I am upgrading my 7500 first. More RAM and a new daughterboard.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 3, 2002)

The only thing I have had time for was a Flash movie I made for Maureen.  Everything else has been work or school or her.

I think we need to get back to it.  I need to make at least one friggen shirt!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 4, 2002)

You made a Flash movie for Mo ?  can I see it ?

  I might have sometime this weekend to make a T-shirt design. Maybe. Not on Saturday.  oh crap.  I am doing something sunday too.  oh well. Maybe next week ?


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 4, 2002)

Yeah... I guess you can see the movie... its nothing great.  Something stupid I put together in a hour or so.  I wont post it though... you will have to come over to see it.

I would make a design right now... if I knew what to do.  I have lots of free time... for some strange reason.  I know you were working today... ill ask about that later... but what do have to do Sunday?  Kaylee?

Well we need to get back on track... have we decided what we were even going to do?  Are we going with Hexley?  Cause if we are I need a good picture of him to work with.  I dont know where to look.  So when ever you get around to it I guess.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 4, 2002)

I have a vector image of Hexley... so you can open it in Illustrator and make him anyu size.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 6, 2002)

I see you have already made a shirt.  I dont know what else you could do with it though.

I bet someone here would buy it... but I think $18 is kind of a rip-off.... even though you dont get anything ( cause it all goes to the website dudes and the shipping).

Post the vector thing... or send it too me.  Whatever, I dont care.  I just want to see what I can do.

Ok... now that thats done we need to find something else to do.  AHHHH!  This is such a pain, we are smart, why cant we think of anything!


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 12, 2002)

I am just wondering... how many people would pay a total of $18 (shipping and handling included) for a Hexley shirt?


----------



## Lessthanmighty (May 13, 2002)

I hereby announce this thread DEAD!  We are the only losers who post here, and no one comes in here to read anything we really want to ask.  So lets just stop this non-sense.

We are never going to get around to actually making t-shirts.  The dream was nice while it lasted, time to come back to reality.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lessthanmighty _
> *I hereby announce this thread DEAD!  *



 I second that.


----------



## Matrix Agent (May 13, 2002)

How about a hugh windows XP icon on the front of the shirt.

Then underneath:

Feel the pain.
That'll be $150.00.

Think different on the back? 

I hereby reopen this thread.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (May 15, 2002)

i would not want XP on my shirt... some people might not see the text on the bottom or the back.  


 How about a 23X35 inch hexley poster ??? Or a hexley clock ?


----------

